
Famous Writers’ Sleep Habits vs. Literary Productivity, Visualized - ZeljkoS
http://www.brainpickings.org/index.php/2013/12/16/writers-wakeup-times-literary-productivity-visualization/
======
zzalpha
I'd think the relevant statistic would be overall amount of sleep, not wakeup
time. For all I know, Murakami goes to bed at 9pm every night, which makes
that 4am wake-up time a little more civilized...

